# This  Is What Canadian Muscle Looked Like



## OldRider (Apr 1, 2012)

I found this in the trash last summer, A Deelite built in Vancouver BC Canada. It was all there in parts and pieces except the apehangers, banana seat and sissy bars. I love the 3 speed stick, hard to find up here in Canada. We put it together from parts we had on hand and it looks not too bad


----------



## Krateman (May 1, 2012)

Is this a girls bike? It will look much better when you get the right parts on it. Very esoteric, rare. Can't find one of those every day. I'm glad my heart is not set on one. I'm having a tough enough time finding a '73 Orange Krate in fixer-upper condition. I'm glad you saved it from the landfill, where I am afraid, most of the musclebikes have ended up. Sad.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (May 3, 2012)

Nice find!  We still see Deeleys here in Vancouver quite a bit.  A lot of "Apollo" tenspeeds and the occasional one like yours.  It looks like it was violet under the blue paint.  It's a great colour I've seen on other Deeleys including your same bike at the Trev Deeley Motorcycle Museum in town.  It had a white sparkle banana, white grips and white pedals.  I'd bet that house paint would clean off to reveal it's original glory.  

P.S.  You wouldn't happen to be Doug O would you?  I still have the gold Mustang from Ontario you put me on to......


----------

